# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  هل حصول الشهوة من نواقض الوضوء ؟

## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
السؤال الموجه للإخوة لمن لديه علم في المسألة ، هل الشهوة من نواقض الوضوء أو هي مظنة خروج المذي ؟ و إن كانت الثانية أليس فيها غسل الذكر فلماذا لا يأمر بذلك من يقول بنقضان الوضوء من الشهوة ؟

  و بارك الله فيكم

----------


## السكران التميمي

الصحيح من مذهب الإمام أحمد وهي الرواية المعتمدة عنده: أن الشهوة بذاتها ليست من نواقض الوضوء؛ مالم يخرج يقينا من السبيل خارج.

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

بارك الله فيك

و بالنسبة للمذاهب الأخرى خاصة التي تفرق بين اللمس لشهوة و دون شهوة سواء لمس الذكر او المرأة ؟

----------


## السكران التميمي

المذاهب الأربعة جميعا في الروايات المشهورة عند أصحابها قد جعلوا مناط الحكم في النقض هو (الشهوة)..

يبقى هل يعتبر بها لذاتها ولو لم يمذي لأنها مظنته، أم لابد معها من أن يمذي فإن لا فلا يعتد بها؟
المذهب عندنا وعند مالك وأصحابه كما ذكرت أنه لابد أن يمذي معها، فلا عبرة بمجرد الشهوة فقط في نقض الوضوء.
والمشهور في مذهب الأحناف والشافعية أنه يعتبر بمجرد الشهوة فقط لنقض الوضوء ولو لم يمذي، لأنه أدعى للخروج ومظنة له.

فلذلك من يقول: لا ينتقض الوضوء من مجرد الشهوة؛ لم يأمر بغسل الذكر، لأنه لم يتحقق خروج خارج منه. فهو على الإستصحاب الأصلي وهو الطهارة وتيقنها.
فإن شك أو تيقين خروجه فالغسل لازم الآن في حقه.

والله تعالى أعلم

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

بارك الله فيك أخي

هذا ما إستشكل علي أنه من قال ان الشهوة تنقض لذاتها ليس لديه حديث صريح يعول عليه و من قال أنها تنقض لمظنة خروج المذي لم يأمر بغسل الذكر و هذا مشكل أيضا فكيف توجيه هذا الإشكال عندهم ؟

----------


## السكران التميمي

أحسن الله إليك يا (أبا عبد الرحمن) ونفع بك..

في الواقعه هو كما ذكرتم رعاك الله ليس هناك دليل صريح في ذلك لهم، غاية ما قالوه في ذلك:
(والمس سبب لاستطلاق وكاء المذي؛ فيقام مقام خروج المذي حقيقة في إيجاب الوضوء أخذا بالاحتياط في باب العبادة).

إذ المأخذ عندهم الاحتياط للدين فقط، وحقيقة الأمر أخي (عبد الكريم) لا أخفيك إذا قلت لك: هو متوجه، خاصة إذا عرفنا أن الشهوة غالبا جدا لا تنفك عن إمذاء.
والله أعلم

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم  لكن  حتى إن قلنا بالإحتياط و أن الشهوة لا تنفك غالبا عن المذي فلماذا لم يأمروا بغسل الذكر لأن المذي نجس عندهم و ما دام اعتبروا  نقض الوضوء بمظنة خروجه لماذا لم يعتبروا ايضا الشك في وجود نجاسة و الصلاة بها ؟

----------


## ابو بردة

للفائـــدة 
انظروا كلمة (( الانعاظ  ومشتقاتها )) في الشاملة

----------


## أبو هارون الجزائري

مدار وجوب الوضوء على القصد

مذهب المالكية: 

جاء في متن الرسالة لأبي زيد القيرواني : "ويجب الوضوء من الملامسة للذة والمباشرة بالجسد للذة والقبلة للذة، ومن مس ذكر" 

والمباشرة هي ما دون الجماع على ما فسر به جماعة من الصحابة والتابعين ومالك وأصحابه قول الله تعالى  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: أو لامستم النساء :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 

(للذة) حاصل فقه المسألة أن اللامس إن كان قاصدا اللذة وجب عليه الوضوء بمجرد الملامسة وجد لذة أو لا، وأولى إن قصد ووجد وإن لم يكن قاصدا اللذة بل كان قاصدا بالملامسة الاختبار هل الجسم صلب أو لا، ولكنه وجد لذة فيجب عليه الوضوء لوجود اللذة، وإن لم تكن ناشئة عن قصد فمدار وجوب الوضوء على القصد، وإن لم يكن معه وجدان لذة على الوجدان وإن لم يكن معه قصد، ولابد أن يكون الوجدان حال اللمس، وأما بعده فلا، لأنه صار كالذة بالتفكر، ولا شيء عليه. وأما إن يقصد ولم يجد فلا شيء عليه. هذا حكم اللامس، وأما الملموس فإن بلغ والتذ توضأ وإلا فلا شيء عليه ما لم يقصد اللذة، وإلا صار حكمه حكم اللامس .." 

المصدر: الثمر الداني شرح رسالة ابن أبي زيد القيرواني.

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

بارك الله في الأخ لكن  تفسير الاية باللمس الذي نقلته  و هو كذلك قول الباجي في المنتقى مشهور ضعفه و هو إختيار  عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه (و كان لا يرى التيمم من الجنابة لأنه ذهب لتفسير الآية باللمس ) و اختيار الشافعي ( و إن كان ينقض ما قرره في الرسالة من أن المشترك لا يستعمل في معنيين في آن واحد) إلا أنه قول مرجوح لأنه من المعلوم أن المشترك لا يستعمل إلا في معنى واحد فلا يمكن حمل ذات الاية على الوطء و اللمس و هي في الوطء أقرب لدلالة سياق الآية .

الذي مشى عليه المالكية هو التفريق بين اللمس لشهوة و لغير شهوة و هو مشهور المذهب و ذكروا نفس التفريق في لمس الذكر لذلك ذهب بن القاسم للتفريق بين اللمس بباطن اليد و غيره.


لكن الإشكال هو في ذات هذا التفريق فمن قال بأن اللمس ناقض كمذهب الشافعي يفتقر إلى دليل و الآية لا تفيدهم في ذلك و إن كانت قراءة حمزة والكسائي لمستم قال العثيمين : والصواب أن المراد بالملامسة في هذه الآية أو باللمس هو الجماع كما فسر ذلك ابن عباس رضي الله عنه ويدل لهذا أن الآية الكريمة ذكر الله تعالى فيها الطهارتين الأصليتين وطهارة البدن وذكر الله تعالى فيها السببين سبب الطهارة الكبرى وسبب الطهارة الصغرى ففي قوله تعالى (فَاغْسِلُوا وُجُوهَكُمْ وَأَيْدِيَكُمْ إِلَى الْمَرَافِقِ وَامْسَحُوا بِرُؤُوسِكُمْ وَأَرْجُلَكُمْ إِلَى الْكَعْبَيْنِ) في هذا ذكر الطهارة الصغرى التي سببها الحدث الأصغر وفي قوله وإن كنتم جنباً فاطهروا ذكر الله تعالى الطهارة الكبرى وسببها وهو الجنابة وفي قوله فتيمموا ذكر الله تعالى طهارة البدن وهي التيمم وعلى هذا فيكون قوله أو جاء أحد منكم من الغائط أو لامستم النساء يكون فيه إشارة يكون في قوله أو جاء أحد منكم من الغائط أو لامستم النساء إشارة إلى ذكر الموجبين للطهارتين ففي قوله أو جاء أحد منكم من الغائط ذكر موجب للطهارة الصغرى وفي قوله أو لا مستم النساء ذكر موجب الطهارة الكبرى ولو حملنا اللمس على اللمس باليد وغيرها من الأعضاء بدون جماع لكان في الآية ذكر لموجبين من موجبات الطهارة الصغرى وإغفال لموجب الطهارة الكبرى على كل حال هذه الآية ليس فيه دلالة لما ذهب إليه أولئك القوم الذين قالوا بنقض الوضوء إذا مس الرجل المرأة والأصل براءة الذمة وبقاء الطهارة وما ثبت بدليل لايرتفع إلا بدليل مثله أو أقوى منه فإذا كانت الطهارة ثابتة بدليل شرعي فإنه لا ينقضها إلا دليل شرعي مثل الذي ثبتت به أو أقوى.اهــ

أما من ذهب للتفريق بين اللمس بشهوة أو بغير شهوة  كالمالكية و هو  قول الحنابلة أيضا فتفريقهم يحتاج إلى دليل، إن قلنا ان الشهوة ناقضة لذاتها فلا بد من دليل و لا يوجد ما يثبت ذلك و إن قلنا أنها مظنة خروج المذي فلماذا لم يأمروا بغسل الذكر و هذا الواجب في مثل هذة الحالة.

فالإشكال المطروح ليس في قضية ترجيح قول عن آخر فالأحوط هو الوضوء لشهوة لكن الإشكال ما يلزم من كلا القولين و الله أعلم

----------

